# Anybody going to go w/ silencers now that the ban is up?



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Still waiting on my bid to come through on a 270 and 30.06 to see which one I get. I know fully suppressed guns using subsonics don't have the range but for what I'd probably get it for(killing yotes who eat our watermelon) I figure an .06 or 270 to the head or vitals will take it out within 50 yds even at subsonic speeds and at those speeds with a lighter bullet shouldn't tear up the pelt too much, and maybe even hogs at 50 yds or less? 

Or is this all a pipe dream even at the larger cal's?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

A suppressor on a .270 or calibers around that will still yield a report similar to a .22 hornet, which is still plenty loud enough to alert other predators in the vicinity. If I was going to do it I would suppress a caliber such as that, IE: .22 hornet .17HMR that will still have enough to take down predators with well placed shots and being the tack drivers they are, it would not be difficult to make those shots.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I plan on getting a few in the next year or so, setting up my trust this month. 

Hunting with a suppressor is just a positive to save my ears, you'll still get the supersonic crack, but the discharge at the rifle is dampened a bit. 

I'm just waiting for the delusional folks who think suppressors will make poaching worse to comment on this thread...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll get a few when they are no longer an NFA item.
Not paying a $200 tax and 10X the reasonable cost of a baffled tube.
And not setting up a trust

So it is unlikely to happen...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I'll get a few when they are no longer an NFA item.
> Not paying a $200 tax and 10X the reasonable cost of a baffled tube.
> And not setting up a trust
> 
> So it is unlikely to happen...


Doubt we'll ever see that in our lifetime.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i must agree though about trying to suppress large caliber rounds. just silly imho. take your pooch and sit him/her down and go shoot a bb gun. notice the flinch. aint a can built that can turn it down that much and still a reaction. if its too far for an arrow perhaps a trebuchet or punkin chunker could do it quieter?....lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

froggy said:


> i must agree though about trying to suppress large caliber rounds. just silly imho. take your pooch and sit him/her down and go shoot a bb gun. notice the flinch. aint a can built that can turn it down that much and still a reaction. if its too far for an arrow perhaps a trebuchet or punkin chunker could do it quieter?....lol


I'll put a can on my .308 just because I'll have it, and why not? It'll save my ears a little. Deer honestly don't care about gun shots most of the time... especially on public land. I can't tell you how many times I've shot a deer, and had opportunities to shoot another moments after dropping the hammer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John shot at the same deer 6 times and he never even moved....he then seen blue lights and figured out real fast it was a FWC decoy night hunting sting.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> John shot at the same deer 6 times and he never even moved....he then seen blue lights and figured out real fast it was a FWC decoy night hunting sting.


Yeah you gotta be careful in them fields on 285... ole Foam buck almost got me.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

My 300blk suppressed with subs is QUIET, and still plenty powerful enough to take hogs and coyote well past 50 yds


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Addict'd said:


> My 300blk suppressed with subs is QUIET, and still plenty powerful enough to take hogs and coyote well past 50 yds


Curious what "Quiet" is to you, what other unsuppressed round does it sound like after suppression ?


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Get a crossbow. For the money you have to spend on a can and permits you can get a top of the line crossbow.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

it's quieter than any other non suppressed i've heard. Here's a couple links to check out. The video gives you an idea of how loud it is suppressed with subs.

http://www.advanced-armament.com/762-SDN-6_p_433.html


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Get a crossbow. For the money you have to spend on a can and permits you can get a top of the line crossbow.


And limit your range to 60 yards.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, thanks for the info. I knew that there was some gov't red tape but didn't figure it was that much. Not worth it to save a few watermelons. I'll just kill the ones that I can w/o the suppressor.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Put that money toward a night vision scope and pile 'em up. I'm not against suppressors but I don't see the benefit for you, aside from what John B mentioned about saving your ears a little. They're not silencers - still have a loud report, just not as bad. Curious - are you out of the city somewhere with some land where you could legally shoot a rifle at night?


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm outside of city limits but still would not fire any time in my neighborhood until I get an air rifle, which is a shame since we have a ton of rabbits in the woods next to us.

My grandparents are around williams ditch rd, about a mile south of quintette and most of the people around are family and wouldn't mind.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

If I could ever afford to get one then yeah I would in a heart beat especially when taking new hunters to the woods or hunting in pairs or with multiple people.

It is kind of ironic how the United States has the best gun laws but have to apply for a suppressor then have countries in Europe with strict gun laws but can buy a suppressor like a pack of bubble gum.

If you are worried about the crack of the round and not just covering the muzzle blast if reload just down load your loads to below 1,116 fps and put that can on and you will be golden.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

CCC said:


> Curious what "Quiet" is to you, what other unsuppressed round does it sound like after suppression ?


I am sure you have heard a 45 ACP shot unsuppressed before. Here is a video of a 45 being suppressed and is a little bit quieter than a paintball gun.






and also a .308


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a video of me shooting an FNX .45ACP with a silencerco osprey can... notice the sound of the shot compared to the sound of the brass hitting the table.

https://instagram.com/p/teSR2BFyQQvHeoZh0Rk6oAjzoRPLXx6t8vKjs0/


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I hunt with my 6.8 suppressed. Sure is nice for my ears not to ring.


----------

